# Power On UR PC



## anantkhaitan (Aug 31, 2006)

LifSoft: This application allows you to control your computer from the power-off state and wake it from the sleep mode. Auto Power-on and Shutdown allows you to control your computer start-up at an appointed date or time, even if the system has been closed. Wake it from the sleep mode at a specified time, and open files, play sounds, run programs, close programs, open a Web site, show a message, and make the computer stand by, hibernate, shut down, or reboot at any specified time. This application uses less system resources. Version 2.0 may include unspecified updates, enhancements, or bug fixes.
-------------------------------------------


Highlight: Resume from power-off state - Auto Poweron & Shutdown allows you to control your computer auto start up and work in specified time. It can wake your computer at
specified date/time, even if the system has been closed in hibernation.

Wake up from sleep mode - Auto Poweron & Shutdown allows you to wake up your computer from sleep mode (s3 standby) at specified time.
Task Schedule - Auto Poweron & Shutdown allows you to open files, play sounds , run programs, close programs , open website, show message, standby/hibernate, shutdown/reboot, etc. at any specified time .

Auto Shutdown - There is a feature of Auto Poweron & Shutdown that you may find useful. It allows your computer auto shutdown at specified time.

Features: Auto Poweron & Shutdown is able to allow users to do this all of the following:

Control your computer resume from power-off state (hibernation).
Wake up your computer from sleep mode (standby) .
Run programs, close programs, open files and open URL at any specified time .
Play mp3, wma , wav and flash at any specified time .
Logs on system automatically (win2000/nt/xp/2003) .
Shutdown or reboot , make computer enter sleep mode (standby/hibernation) at any time .
Synchronize your PC's time to atomic clock servers .
More Features:
Easy to use, install and configure the software in 2-10 minutes.
Support Windows 98/ME/2000/XP/2003.

*www.lifsoft.com/

Auto Poweron & Shutdown

*www.download.com/3000-2084_4-10316201.html


----------



## mohit (Aug 31, 2006)

this might be useful for peeps having BSNL dataone connections ...they can use it to start programs at 2am (when the free download time begins) ...

someone try it and post ur experience here.


----------



## anantkhaitan (Sep 1, 2006)

see i have collected the information from the software users only....
& I myself is using it. And believe me it is a damn sucessful tool.

See some connections offer free download time at night when it is very difficult to remain sticked to uR PC .............. this is where this software is of maximum use..


----------



## aadipa (Sep 6, 2006)

30$ just to power on/off my PC 

i know how to schedule switch off.. now let me check what I can do with RTC alarm.


----------



## aadipa (Sep 6, 2006)

30$ just to power on/off my PC 

i know how to schedule switch off.. now let me check what I can do with RTC alarm.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 6, 2006)

aadipa said:
			
		

> 30$ just to power on/off my PC



My finger costs me much less to do the same.


----------



## rohan (Sep 6, 2006)

is there something that can help me switch off my monitor with a simple keyboard shortcut. it'd be great to switch of the monitor whenever i'm playing F.E.A.R and mom enters the room expecting me to be studying from the book lying in front of me


----------



## Desmond (Sep 6, 2006)

@rohan,

Why dont you pause the game and turn off your Monitor when you sense your mother comming.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 6, 2006)

Yeah rohan, why not push the button on the monitor ?

Anyways, you can use a desktop locking key instead too


----------



## aadipa (Sep 7, 2006)

rohan said:
			
		

> is there something that can help me switch off my monitor with a simple keyboard shortcut. it'd be great to switch of the monitor whenever i'm playing F.E.A.R and mom enters the room expecting me to be studying from the book lying in front of me



Here is a solution. Get nircmd.zip from here.

It has a long list of supported commands. You can use this bat file for your need.

```
@echo OFF
REM Turn off monitor
nircmd monitor off
REM Mute system volume
nircmd mutesysvolume 1
```

Now just create a shortcut on your desktop and bind some key combo to this shortcut. Done


----------



## anantkhaitan (Sep 7, 2006)

See guys turning off ur PC is a chlidish job what matters is to turn it ON without any external agent....


and when you call yourself geek try for knowing something unknown to others..... don't just talk foolish


----------



## blademast3r (Sep 7, 2006)

did any bsnl broadband user try it out??


----------



## aadipa (Sep 8, 2006)

I am yet to find how to turn on PC from S5 state for my motherboard.

With RTC Wake event/timer, I can resume it from S3, ie sleep state. I don't use S4 (hibernate), so have not tried it, but since its same as S5, i don't think it can boot, at least on my motherboard. So for now S3 is only possible for me.

About setting a time, you can do it in BIOS or I will try to write small C code (don't know if it will work) which will do the BIOS stuff.

```
#include <dos.h>

union  REGS i,o;

int setRTCAlarm()
{ 
  i.h.ah=0x06;
  i.h.ch=0x01; // hours in BCD
  i.h.cl=0x50; // minutes in BCD
  i.h.dh=0x00; // seconds in BCD
  // Wake up on 01:50:00 AM
  int86(0x1A,&i,&o);
  return(o.x.cflag==1); // on success return non zero value 
}
```

I have not tested it, but I think it will work. Will do the testing once I get some time.


----------



## rohan (Sep 8, 2006)

it's not that i can't use the monitor button guys.. it's just that my mom can easily sense that my hands have moved to switch it off (her eyes are just too sharp for me to escape them  ). i don't care about pausing the game.. i save at a frequency of 1 Hz


----------

